# Searching for oenology degree (post #2)



## chefjoed (Nov 11, 2001)

Okay, I was re-directed to the culinary student section for this posting. My name is Chefjoed, and I'm a BA student in Hospitality Management at BGSU, Ohio, and after I graduate, I need more punishement.

I am looking for some advice on an oenology program (study of grapes and wine making). So far I've gotten only reviews for UC Davis. Can anyone refer me to a www? or a person or department? Otherways, is there anyone currently in one of these programs? 

Any help would be great!

joe:chef:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Ah, an old friend of mine may help here. His name is Steve Menke, resident oenologist for the state of Illinois. His office is at the University of Illinois, Champaign.

http://www.fshn.uiuc.edu/dept/person.cfm?id=24

Kuan


----------

